# MKV: Too Low??? (WARNING)!!



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

Is there such a thing as too low. I know right. I'm almost embarrassed to say it. Lol. Beware there are clearance issues that need to be considered. My on going MKV project has me facing some challenges. Don't laugh but I've been rocking a mason-tech airride kit from like 3 years ago which I had to modify the sh*t out of. Hey it works. I recently installed the airlift rear shocks that I got from bag riders. That's when I realized the rear is too low. When airing out the rear for the first time I heard a ripping sound. Come to find out. The p/s rear brake hose got caught on the e-brake lever on the caliper. :banghead: Ok Fine. A new hose and a few adjustments. That's no longer an issue but I have another issue. The r/r tire rubs on the gas tank filler neck. This is why I'm saying too low. I'm working on bump stops to have it rest at that perfect height. I wanna be able to cruise as low as possible. I'll let you guys know what I come up with. Here are some pics of how low and the brake hose.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

got a little bit of tucking going on there very nice good luck with the bump stop idea...


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

no such thing as too low


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> no such thing as too low


Fa. sho.


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

Alright everybody. I figured out a bump stop idea. I put it all together this morning. Might look a little rough but it works.

These are my old rear shocks. BTW








I cut off the old mounting bracket on the bottom.








These are the Airlift rear shocks I got from BagRiders.
























They fit perfect!!:laugh:

















































After putting it back together it sits about an inch higher then it did before. I can barely tell the difference. NO MORE RUBBING!!! I can cruise with it slammed all the way down. Just the way I like it. Holla!!!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Facepalm and reverse rake.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

IMO MK5 looks weird dumped, reverse rake as said above


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

I wouldnt put anything metal around that strut shaft, there is a reason that they use rubber bumpstops. If the shaft gets scored up it will wear out the seal on the strut very quickly... You might just want to try to get another set of factory bump stops and cut them to the height you need


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Is the front at ride height in that last pic or all the way down?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I think that your theory is completely wrong here...

Basically you just increased the height of your bumpstop, why would you want to slam it all the way down and ride just on the bumpstops? Air ride should be a smoother ride than that IMO. If you wanted to correct this properly i would suggest making upper spacers for in between the upper bag mount and the chassis. This way your car will be raised up an inch at the same PSI in the bags (not just when aired down) and you won't be riding on your bumpstops. :thumbup:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> I think that your theory is completely wrong here...
> 
> Basically you just increased the height of your bumpstop, why would you want to slam it all the way down and ride just on the bumpstops? Air ride should be a smoother ride than that IMO. If you wanted to correct this properly i would suggest making upper spacers for in between the upper bag mount and the chassis. This way your car will be raised up an inch at the same PSI in the bags (not just when aired down) and you won't be riding on your bumpstops. :thumbup:


Qft :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Qft :thumbup:


What does qft stand for??


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Quoted for truth


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yup or larger cups would work as well


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, But tucking rear like that looks stupid as ****.


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> I think that your theory is completely wrong here...
> 
> Basically you just increased the height of your bumpstop, why would you want to slam it all the way down and ride just on the bumpstops? Air ride should be a smoother ride than that IMO. If you wanted to correct this properly i would suggest making upper spacers for in between the upper bag mount and the chassis. This way your car will be raised up an inch at the same PSI in the bags (not just when aired down) and you won't be riding on your bumpstops. :thumbup:



Here's the thing. I only needed an inch. The travel of the rear shock is around 10 inches. At my ride hight the rear shock are almost fully extended. So I have about 7 to 8 inches to play with. Normal shock travel while driving is max 3 to 4 inches. Unless you hit a pot hole or catching air. From time to time I'm sure everyone likes to show off and cruises down the street slammed. It looks hot as hell. Instead of cruising on a fully aired out bag which is metal to metal. I'd rather it rest on an extended bump stop with a 1.5 inch foam cushion. There will be less of a sock to the frame apposed to metal to metal. Also the rear shock is mounted at the end of the control arm which will prevent any unnecessary stress and/or bending of the control arm itself. I like my theory.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

johnywalnuts said:


> Here's the thing. I only needed an inch. The travel of the rear shock is around 10 inches. At my ride hight the rear shock are almost fully extended. So I have about 7 to 8 inches to play with. Normal shock travel while driving is max 3 to 4 inches. Unless you hit a pot hole or catching air. From time to time I'm sure everyone likes to show off and cruises down the street slammed. It looks hot as hell. *Instead of cruising on a fully aired out bag which is metal to metal. I'd rather it rest on an extended bump stop with a 1.5 inch foam cushion.* There will be less of a sock to the frame apposed to metal to metal. Also the rear shock is mounted at the end of the control arm which will prevent any unnecessary stress and/or bending of the control arm itself. I like my theory.


Your ride height is almost fully extended? Okay....so there should be zero problems with the rear being too low when you are driving around. If you want to drive around slammed with zero problems then just adjust the rear pressure to be higher than zero so you have around an inch of lift. This solves all of your problems without you having to rest your shocks on your bumpstop. 

I get what you are getting at with wanting something to rest your rear on so that the top plate of the bags doesn't just hit the bottom of it but in all honesty just don't lower it that much, it looks absolutely retarded. You shouldn't be driving around with that much reverse rake, or even parking it like that


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

The problem is when its dumped all the way down. Why would there be a problem at my ride hight. 

Everyone has their opinion. I just don't want the R/R tire hitting the gas tank filler next. As for dumping it to a specific pressure that's a pain in the ass. I wanna dump it all the way and not have to worry about anything. The last thing I want is to damage the tank. As for the front. I haven't notched the frame yet so it is a little high. Once the front is lower it will be more even. Hey if people out there don't like it, that's fine. I'm just trying to put some ideas out there for people who are looking some. I love it and I'm gonna Dub the way I want.


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

1lojet1281 said:


> I wouldnt put anything metal around that strut shaft, there is a reason that they use rubber bumpstops. If the shaft gets scored up it will wear out the seal on the strut very quickly... You might just want to try to get another set of factory bump stops and cut them to the height you need


There won't be any scoring. The bump stop I made is fixed in place. It doesn't move from up top..


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

i know what you mean, like how the back tucks soooo sooo so much and the front only goes to the rims edge.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

if the rear goes too low then why dont you just NOT air out all the way? isnt that common sense?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

DFWSKATE said:


> if the rear goes too low then why dont you just NOT air out all the way? isnt that common sense?


True, or put the bumpstop back in, cut it to the right height. and when the car is down, leave that air in the bag, so you dont have to add it when you go back up.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

No more drop available up front dude?


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

I fabricated upper strut mounts to get the front lower.. I got some parts from airlift and made my own upper mount. I got about an inch lower in the front. I know it looks Ghetto but it works.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I think that it looks great. I prefer tuck to poke any day.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow looks great.


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

Thanks.. I'm still working on getting lower. I'll post when I come up with something.


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

Soooo, what are you using for a bearing in that strut mount?


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

If you look at pics 4-8 you can see plastic rings. An upper and lower. The plate with the 3 studs is airlift's upper mount and bearing. I wanted to get the lower part but it's apart of they're bags. So I fabricated the 27mm socket instead and made my own. They work good.


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

I see. I have a set of those old MT laying around myself (no sway tabs) from forever ago. I may try something like this. Dunno who's car I'll test them on though.


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

Good old Mason-Tech. These damn things are seized and I can't adjust them anymore. Don't look but the p/s is slightly lower then the d/s. I shortened the sway bar links and kept them. I didn't wanna drive around without a sway bar. It's too loose. I was thinking about getting airlift fronts eventually but the funds ain't right.


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

hey man i see you did end up grabbing a set of those airlift mounts. car is def much lower now with that:thumbup: im hoping to have those wheels i got from you ready next week still not on the car


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

Aww man. They're still not on yet. Can't wait to see it. Are you going to H2O?


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

johnywalnuts said:


> Aww man. They're still not on yet. Can't wait to see it. Are you going to H2O?


I made a lot of changes but its taking forever to get them finished. Also i will be at h2o with the car, and wheels finally on it haha


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

mk4_1.8t said:


> I made a lot of changes but its taking forever to get them finished. Also i will be at h2o with the car, and wheels finally on it haha


I can't wait to see..


----------

